

Authors versus Publishers - MikeTaylor
http://svpow.wordpress.com/2011/09/30/authors-versus-publishers/

======
MikeTaylor
[Note: I am not the author of the linked article, but it's on a blog that I
co-write.]

If you are an academic researcher and you're as outraged about the state of
publishing as I am, please consider WITHDRAWING FREE PEER-REVIEW FOR NON-OPEN
JOURNALS as discussed on this thread from yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3051546>

And if you make that decision, please say so in the comments -- I would like
to get a sense of how many people, and in what fields, are behind the review
boycott.

